# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Clenbuterol handbook

## Anabolism

Clenbuterol handbook 
CLENBUTERAL FAQ: EVERYTHING YOU 
NEEDED TO KNOW ABOUT CLENBUTEROL 
by BigAndy69 

What is Clenbuterol? 

Clenbuterol is a beta-2 agonist and is used in many countries as a broncodilator 
for the treatment of asthma. Because of it's long half life, clenbuterol is not 
FDA approved for medical use. It is a central nervous system stimulant and acts 
like adrenaline. It shares many of the same side effects as other CNS stimulants 
like ephedrine. Contrary to popular belief, Clenbuterol has a half life of 35 
hours and not 48 hours. 

Dosing and Cycling 

Clenbuterol comes in 20mcg tablets, although it is also available in syrup, pump 
and injectable form. It's also available as a powder in some areas. Doses are 
very dependent on how well the user responds to the side effects, but somewhere 
in the range of 4-8 tablets per day for men and 2-4 tablets a day for women is 
most common. Clenbuterol loses its thermogenic effects after around 8 weeks when 
body temperature drops back to normal. Its anabolic /anti-catabolic properties 
fade away at around the 18 day mark. Taking the long half life into 
consideration, the most effective way of cycling clen is 2 weeks on/ 2 weeks off 
for no more than 12 weeks. Ephedrine or Yohimbine can be used in the off weeks. 

Clenbuterol vs Ephedrine vs DNP 

Ephedrine will raise metabolic levels by about 2-3 percent and 200mg of DNP 
raises metabolic levels by about 30 percent. Clenbuterol raises metabolic levels 
about 10 percent and it can raise body temperature several degrees. 

DNP is by far the most effective fat burner but many people will never use it 
because of the risks associated with it. It also offers no anti-catabolic 
benefit. Although it does have anti-catabolic effect, ephedrine's short 
half-life prevents it from being all that effective. 

As far as side effects, Clenbuterol's are certainly milder than DNP's, and some 
would even say milder than an ECA stack. There is no ECA-style crash on 
Clenbuterol and many users find it easier on the prostate and sex drive. This 
may in part be due to the fact that Clen is generally used for only 2 weeks at a 
time. 

Side effects 

NAUSEA 
NERVOUSNESS 
DIZZINESS 
DROWSINESS 
DRY MOUTH 
FACIAL FLUSHING 
HEADACHE 
HEARTBURN 
INCREASED BLOOD PRESSURE 
INCREASED SWEATING 
INSOMNIA 
LIGHTHEADEDNESS 
MUSCLE CRAMPS 
TREMORS 
VOMITING 
CHEST PAIN 

The most significant side effects are muscle cramps, nervousness, headaches, and 
increased blood pressure. 

Muscle cramps can be avoided by drinking 1.5-2 gallons of water and consuming 
bananas and oranges or supplementing with potassium tablets at 200-400mg a 
day taken before bed on an empty stomach. Taurine at 3-5grams is a necessity in 
minimizing cramps. 

Headaches can easily be avoided with Tylenol Extra Strength taking at the first 
signs of a headache. 

Common Uses 

Post-Cycle Therapy: Clen is used post cycle to aid in recovery. It allows the 
user to continue eating large amounts of food, without worrying about adding 
body fat. It also helps the user maintain more of his strength as well as his 
intensity in the gym. Diet: Roughly the same as on cycle. 

Fat loss: The most popular use for Clen, it also increases muscle hardness, 
vascularity, strength and size on a caloric deficit. For the most significant 
fat loss, Clen can be stacked with T3. Diet: A high protein(1.5g per lb of 
bodyweight), moderate carb(0.5g to 1g per lb of bodyweight), low fat diet(0.25g 
per lb of bodyweight) seems to work best with Clen. 

Alternative to Steroids : Clenbuterol has mild steroid -like properties and can be 
used by non-AS using bodybuilder to increase LBM as well as strength and muscle 
hardness. Diet: A moderate carb, high protein, moderate fat diet work well. 

Stimulant/Performance Enhancement: It can be used as a stimulant, but an ECA 
stack may be a better choice because of it's much shorter half-life. Diet: To 
take full advantage of the stimulatory effects of Clen, carbohydrates must be 
included in the diet. Ketogenic diets do not work well in this case. 

Precautions: Is Clen for you? 

The same precautions that apply to Ephedrine must be applied to Clen, although 
some people find ECA stacks are harsher than Clen. It should not be stacked 
with other CNS stimulants such as Ephedrine and Yohimbine. These combinations 
are unnecessary and potentially dangerous. Caffeine can be used in moderation 
before a workout for an extra quick. burst of energy. 

A word on Ketotifen 

Ketotifen is safe antihistamine used extensively some European countries to 
treat asthma and allergies. It can up regulate beta-2-receptors that Clen down 
regulates. Basically, it allows users to extend their use of Clen for 6-8 weeks 
at a time. 2-3mg a day is ideal, 10mg as found in "superclen" can make users 
extremely drowsy. It also increases the effectiveness of Clen so doses must be 
adjusted accordingly. The downfall of this drug is its ability to induce 
extreme hunger is some people, which is not a desirable state to be in when 
dieting. 

Cycling Clenbuterol 

Most users that report bad side effects and discontinue use are those who use 
high doses right at the start of the cycle. The worst side effects occur within 
the first 3-4 days of use. 

A first time user should not exceed 40mcg the first day. Increase by one tab 
until the side effects are not tolerable 

Example of a first cycle: 

Day1: 20mcg 
Day2: 40mcg 
Day3: 60mcg 
Day4: 80mcg 
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable) 
Day6-Day12: 100mcg 
Day13: 80 mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to 
normal gradually) 
Day14: 60 mcgs 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

Example of a second cycle: 

Day1: 60mcg 
Day2: 80mcg 
Day3: 80mcg 
Day4: 100mcg 
Day5: 100mcg 
Day6-Day12: 120mcg 
Day13: 100 mcg 
Day14: 80 mcgs 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

What else do I need to know? 

Taurine MUST be used with Clen at 3-5g daily. Clenbuterol depletes taurine 
levels in the liver which stops the conversion of T4 to T3 in the liver. 
Taurine allows the user to avoid the dreaded rebound effect and painful muscle 
cramps. It's a must with Clen. 

Clenbuterol should not be taken too close to a workout. It can interfere with 
your breathing and complete ruin your workout. When doing cardio, it's 
advisable to stay at a consistent pace and avoid HIIT style routines. 

Do not take Clen Past 4pm and drink plenty of water; 1.5-2 gallons a day

----------


## Buddha_Red

:BUMP:

great info, lets keep it going 

thanks bro

----------


## str82hellnback

bump again,that was good thread,i didn't know that about taurine.

----------


## Football_Bill

Bump for new members, instead of all the questions.

----------


## JasonNew-b

:Bump:
Very good post! Taurine....never knew that

----------


## br808

bump....info helped me out

----------


## Madmax

good post...Madmax..

----------


## SwedePumper

Exactly what i was looking for. Thank's a bunch!  :Smilie:

----------


## br808

Do you take it all at once or spread it out over the day before 4 pm?

----------


## Terinox

good read for clen users!

bump

----------


## FmRommel

BUMP - Great Read....

Can anyone verify that clen doesnt work on the keto diet?!?!?!!?!

Should it be used with low fat/high carb/high protein? Better results?



Thanks!

----------


## FmRommel

Can Someone answer?

----------


## The Natural

GREAT POST BRO!!!  :Smilie:  

But I found some rather negative info on Clen ...

Taken from Steroids .com:

Description: Is available in 10 - 20 mcg tablets or in the .016 mg/gram Ventapulmin Vet variety. Clenbuterol is known as a sympathomimetic. These hormones are taken to mimic adrenaline and noradrenaline in the human body. Clenbuterol is a selective beta-2 agonist that is used to stimulate the beta-receptors in fat and muscle tissue in the body. Clenbuterol exhibits most of its effects on the stimulation of both type 2 and 3 beta-receptors. Clenbuterol is really one of bodybuilding's most misunderstood performance enhancement drugs. It is true that it is effective in helping to burn bodyfat but it is often been stated that clenbuterol is effective in causing anabolic gains and has in times even been compared to some of the weaker anabolic steroids . Books such as the World Anabolic Review, 1996, by P. Grunding and M. Bachmann state incorrectly that, "its effects, however, can by all means be compared to those of steroids. Similar to a combination of Winstrol Depot and Oxandrolone...." These statements are inaccurate and misleading to say the least. A lot of these claims as to the anabolic effects of clenbuterol are derived from studying the effects of clenbuterol on livestock. Clenbuterol is effective in increasing muscle mass and decreasing fat loss in animals. The problem with the variation in anabolic effects between humans and livestock is that livestock have an abundance of the type 3 beta receptors whereas humans have little if any of the type 3 beta receptors. These beta-3 receptors increases insulin secretion and sensitivity, causing more glucose and amino acids to be transported into skeletal muscle thus causing the anabolic effects that we, humans, just aren't seeing. As Dan Duchaine stated in his Muscle Media article on clenbuterol, "In those animal research studies showing an anabolic effect from clenbuterol, it's my guess the anabolism happens specifically when the beta2 receptor stops working. At that point, the beta3 increases and causes the anabolic effect through insulin mechanisms." Since humans, again, have either very little or no beta-3 receptors, there is no chance of this anabolic effect. Just another of the studies where everyone assumed that what works in animals must work in humans. This is just simply not the case with clenbuterol. Clenbuterol does work effectively as a fat burner though. It does this by slight increases in the body temperature. With each degree that the temperature in your body is raised from the use of clenbuterol, you will burn up approximately an extra 5% of maintenance calories. This makes it effective as a fat burner. Your body will fight this by cutting down on the amount of active thyroid in the body as well as through beta-receptor down regulation, which explains why you only have a limited effective period to take clenbuterol. While I am on the subject of beta-receptor down regulation, I would like to dispose of another myth. This involves the two on/two off cycling theory that I believe was originated by Bill Phillips in the Anabolic Reference Guide and has somehow made it's was into every other steroid book since then including the WAR and Physical Enhancement with an Edge. The two on-two off theory simply will not work because of one main reason: the half life of clenbuterol. This 2-on/2-off idea was a THEORY ONLY, not by a doctor or scientist, and not based on specific knowledge of clenbuterol, but derived by imitation from other drug's with shorter half lives. 

Clenbuterol has been reported as having a half life of about 2 days, but that is not actually correct, since it has biphasic elimination, with the half-life of the rapid phase being about 10 hours, and the slower phase being several days. Supposedly, this is one of the reasons the FDA never approved clenbuterol as an anti-asthmatic drug...the FDA frowns on drugs with long half-lives if drugs with more normal half-lives are available. So with a 2-on/2-off cycle you never have time to get enough of the clenbuterol out of your system for this theory to be reasonable. In actuality, it probably hasn't even dropped to 50% of your peak concentration before you are taking the drug again. With this all taken into account, there is no reason to think that this cycling would significantly reduce the problem of receptor desensitization. A more reasonable approach would be either one week on, one week off, or alternately, two weeks on two weeks off. The two week cycle has the disadvantage of a "crash" period afterwards. This crash period can be helped with the use of ephedrine to lessen the lethargy that you will experience. 

If you are interested in taking clenbuterol for anything other than fat loss then you might as well stay away from this compound. There is a lot of talk as to how clenbuterol compares to ephedrine as well. Most "experts" feel that clen gives a better bang for the buck than the ECA stack. It should be noted that clenbuterols results and effects are much shorter lived. They work through very similar mechanisms. Both products stimulate the beta-receptors but clenbuterol seems to be a more refined version, called a second generation beta-agonist drug, than ephedrine. Clenbuterol targets the proper receptors, being the beta-2 and 3 receptors than ephedrine more specifically which should in theory make clenbuterol more effective of a fat burner. Again, most of the so called "experts" say that clenbuterol is more effective than ephedrine. I, personally, get worse results with clen vs. the good old ECA stack. Clenbuterol also didn't blunt my hunger either and I ate more while taking it as well. I also seem to get much better effects out of cytomel as a fat burner as well. Even better than the ECA stack or clenbuterol. But, again, that is my personal opinion. Effective Dose: 80-140 mcgs. / day in split doses throughout the day. Anything over 140 mcg a day is overkill since the beta receptors can only take so much of a product and then more is just wasteful. 

Street Price: $.50 - 1.00 / tab. Fairly inexpensive in Mexico though. Spiropent is currently going for about $7.50/box, Novegam for $5.25/box, and Oxyflux for about $3.30/box. 

Effective Dose: A few drops under the tongue and not used for but a few weeks at a time. 

Street Price: Not a clue. Too hard to find. Even if I could find it I would not buy it.

----------


## redrumkev

Get Post.

Anyone have a similar setup with all the subheadings for T3 - cytomel ? I would like to hear about that.

Also, anyone that has used cytomel for 5-6 weeks, taken 6-8 weeks off and used again for 5-6 weeks, while cycling clen and eca, what kind of fat lose did you see. I am 6'2 about 217 with 13%,... would a cycle like that of T-3/clen with EQ/cyp along with it for 10 weeks with tren /winny/prop for the last 7 weeks turn me crazy lean and vascular for summer??? thanks alot bros, again, most excellent post!!!

----------


## Shaun

This is a great post!!!I am looking in to clen now and you have answered every question for me.....Thanks man!

----------


## Jattpac

How would you space clen out during the day? For example, people take up to 120 mcg a day and it should be done before 4 pm. So would you take a pill every 2-3 hours? Could you take two pills at once?

----------


## Big Rush

ok, how would you cycle 40 mcg clen ?

----------


## MAYHEM13

Thanks for the great information about clen it really cleared up alot of questions i had. I was just wondering if the clen i have is legit it is called Oxyflux by farmacueticos Rayere

----------


## painintheazz

I think OxyFlux is a real product. Search in the pic section for it.

Pain

----------


## Big Rush

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM13_ 
> *Thanks for the great information about clen it really cleared up alot of questions i had. I was just wondering if the clen i have is legit it is called Oxyflux by farmacueticos Rayere*


oxyflux is indeed legit, but quite underdosed from what i hear

----------


## Bigmac

Bump!

----------


## The Natural

> _Originally posted by Jattpac_ 
> *How would you space clen out during the day? For example, people take up to 120 mcg a day and it should be done before 4 pm. So would you take a pill every 2-3 hours? Could you take two pills at once?*


Nobody answered.... cmon... help us out!  :Wink:

----------


## OVG

Great post...BUMP!

----------


## redrumkev

> _Originally posted by The Natural_ 
> *
> 
> Nobody answered.... cmon... help us out! *



I took 2 pills at once - a pair when I got up, about 3 hours later and then again about 3-4 hours later. I was running T3 with clen and inject of tren /prop/eq. I slept just under 4 hours a night. I was vascular as hell - but that was because my blood pressure was up about 40 points the whole time. Clen and Tren - don't go together well for people with high blood pressure - my normal pressure is fine - 105-115 over 80 or something like that - normal. But it was close to 150 over 100 with the clen/tren combo.

Be careful.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Bump.

----------


## Rastus

Bump. Great info!

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Bump!

Can someone make this a sticky or put into the educational section?

----------


## ceps

Excellent info. I was just composing a new thread in my head, wondering why I'm so lethargic: never knew ketotifen was an antihistamine. That explains it. 25mg of diphenhydramine puts me to sleep for 16 hours.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Thanks mods.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lap680

Ok Im sorry, I am sure I seem uneducated about the clen but every one tells me something different. I am a 23 year old female.
Do you have to taper off the clen? Will taking 60mcg be enough I was told 2 different ways one was to increase by 1 pill each day until i am taking 6 then go down by 1 each day and take 2 weeks off
the other was 1 week on up til 6 and 1 week off and repeat for 8 weeks
I am trying to read up, and figure it out but everyone keeps confusing me, I definitly dont want to start taking it until I am sure how. Please guys can you help me?

----------


## custom fit

refer to the top post on how to take it, but do not take those dosages, women should not take the same dosage measures as men. Be safe and enjoy.

----------


## ENraged

ok just so i can hear someone say it and i can ingest it. for a person like myself with high bp but is so damn eager to lose fat and cut up would do just about anything he could. My best bet would be to continue with my diet and do as much cardio as i can take till i cut down another 30 punds or so then start with the as get me self kinda ripped up then start a cycle to bulk up. hopefully with time left to do a cutting cycle before spring. or something like that?

----------


## ItalianMuscle

This is a good help bro...

----------


## trimunex

Bump this back to the top .. some good info in this thread.

9

----------


## BASK8KACE

Bump.

Xxample

----------


## bubbleboy

great post thanx man you are very helpful

----------


## glowgrl

Does anitbiotics interfere w/ clen ????

----------


## Ambulance

Clen completely wiped out my potasium levels and sent me to the emergency room where i was hospitalized for 3-4 days. Make sure to take potasium pills by the handfull (not literally) when your taking clen. Clen can and in my case completely knocked my potasium down from the 4.5 range (healthy) to a flat zero. be safe.

----------


## TheChosen1

> Clen completely wiped out my potasium levels and sent me to the emergency room where i was hospitalized for 3-4 days. Make sure to take potasium pills by the handfull (not literally) when your taking clen. Clen can and in my case completely knocked my potasium down from the 4.5 range (healthy) to a flat zero. be safe.


You should drink more orange juice (or better yet, Pedialyte) or eat a banana with it.

----------


## Consistency

to the top... for the newbies

----------


## Vale_Tudo

does anyone know whether it's safe to drink on clen ??? thanx

----------


## Xavier_4446

Great read. Very educational.

----------


## BLACKZILLA

bumpity bump bump....nice info with the tuarine....

----------


## powerlifter

Lots of good stuff here

----------


## Safety-1

Has to be one of the most helpfull posts Ive read

----------


## Vice

Take 2 time-released potassium pills a day.

----------


## wildman16

What is the reccomended dose for the liquid form for clen ?

thanks

----------


## Hyperlite

Here is the proof about the ketotifen claim,

*Immunologic and therapeutic aspects of ketotifen.*

*Author* Craps LP *Source* J Allergy Clin Immunol, 1985 Aug, 76:2 Pt 2, 389-93 *Abstract* Ketotifen, a benzocycloheptathiophene, possesses asthma-prophylactic and antiallergic activities in a number of in vitro and in vivo systems: prevention of cutaneous and lung anaphylaxis in the rat and guinea pig; inhibition of dermal and bronchial antigen challenges in man; inhibition of mediator release from rat mast cells, human basophils, human neutrophils, and human and guinea pig chopped lung; reduction of human neutrophil activation induced by PAF-acether; functional antagonism of mediator effects in the guinea pig; blockade of H1-receptors and prevention and reversal of beta-adrenergic tachyphylaxis in the rat. These properties make ketotifen suitable for the long-term prophylaxis of bronchial asthma and for the prevention and treatment of other allergic disorders, such as allergic rhinitis and conjunctivitis, food allergy, and urticaria. Oral ketotifen (1 mg twice daily) is particularly convenient in the management of the multiple allergies often encountered in patients with atopy.

----------


## PERFEXON

I am not suggesting you take clen , however, this is what a female friend of mine did...

She started with 40mcg every day for the first week. She worked her way up to 100mcg per day. Woman should not exceed 100mcg. Use your own judgement with how your body reacts to the dosages of clen. Stay on it for 6-8 weeks max. Then take 4-6 weeks off. You do not need to taper off at all. Keep the dose consistant throughout the cycle. 

*Remember, this is what my female friend did. I am not suggesting you should try this.

----------


## PERFEXON

Having a drink once a week will not hurt. I even drank several beers one night mid-way through one of my clen cycles. It gave me some nasty jitters though. Just think though. Clen is powerful stuff which passes through your liver. It is not a good idea to drink while taking any type of oral. If you love the flavor of beer with a big steak, then treat yourself once every other week. If you are looking to get as lean as possible while staying as healthy as possible, don't drink. Simple.

----------


## mapkos

[Thanks for the great post! I am just starting and could always use the extra advice.

----------


## mapkos

Great stuff. Gotta get the skinny on the Clen T3 stack

----------


## Blown_SC

Bump

----------


## Rubabanman

Can anyone tell me whats the closest clen is to be taken to your workout? I workout at 4, so would it be safe to take a pill at 3?

----------


## Cisco

Awesome Thread Taught me everything i wanted to know about clen

----------


## NotVinDiesel

I've been looking at running Clen with Cytomel over a 9 week period - Clen for the first and last 3 weeks and Cytomel for weeks 3 through 7. It generally looks like this:

Week 1: Clen - 4 pills/day (2 days on, 2 days off each week)
Week 2: Clen - 6 pills/day 
Week 3: Clen - 8 pills/day | Cytomel - 1 pill/day
Week 4: Cytomel 2 pills/day
Week 5: Cytomel 2 pills/day
Week 6: Cytomel 2 pills/day
Week 7: Clen - 4 pills/day | Cytomel - 1 pill/day
Week 8: Clen - 6 pills/day
Week 9: Clen - 8 pills/day

I think for me this is going to provide the best benefit, but I'm open to suggestions.

----------


## Excell

Can you please tell me if this is legit Clen .? It's a little white tablet with an S on one side. Yes, it did come in a zip lock.

----------


## Rubabanman

> I've been looking at running Clen with Cytomel over a 9 week period - Clen for the first and last 3 weeks and Cytomel for weeks 3 through 7. It generally looks like this:
> 
> Week 1: Clen - 4 pills/day (2 days on, 2 days off each week)
> Week 2: Clen - 6 pills/day 
> Week 3: Clen - 8 pills/day | Cytomel - 1 pill/day
> Week 4: Cytomel 2 pills/day
> Week 5: Cytomel 2 pills/day
> Week 6: Cytomel 2 pills/day
> Week 7: Clen - 4 pills/day | Cytomel - 1 pill/day
> ...


Not a good idea, clen is an antagonist of the thyroid, and you don't need anything inhibiting throid function during recovery.

----------


## novus_spera

> Clen completely wiped out my potasium levels and sent me to the emergency room where i was hospitalized for 3-4 days. Make sure to take potasium pills by the handfull (not literally) when your taking clen. Clen can and in my case completely knocked my potasium down from the 4.5 range (healthy) to a flat zero. be safe.



Be careful what you recommend dear. Potassium has a NARROW therapeutic range. Too much can kill you as fast as too little. And yes, I'm qualified to say this, I have a bachelors degree in nursing and almost all of my floor experience is in medical. In other words I have a lot of book knowledge and practical experience on this subject. Zero huh? your a lucky boy. I'm amazed you are alive... Did you have a heart attack?

----------


## kirby

how do you use liquid clen ? and how many cc with a syurng?

----------


## MEERCAT44

the above info says 18 days at a time per cycle with days 15 and 16 off then start again with Clen for no more then 8-10 weeks-another section says one week on,one week off-another says 2 weeks on 2 weeks off-so what is the way to go for first time user

----------


## Blown_SC

Many newbies have been requesting info Re: Clen ...

So, here is the famous handbook at your disposal, use it wisely...this is gold...

BUMP IN THE TRUNK...  :Devil Grin:

----------


## iNvid

BuMp  :Big Grin:

----------


## zzo18

Awesome post....THANKS!

----------


## MikeyZ23

one question about the dosing. if you're over 40mcg/day and want to take, 80mcg, for example, would you want to space that out throughout the day? great post btw

----------


## Animal Cracker

space 'em.

----------


## ghen

> Not a good idea, clen is an antagonist of the thyroid, and you don't need anything inhibiting throid function during recovery.


I have seen many suggestions to combine Clen with Cyto this way. Also it is my understanding that Cyto enhances thyroid function, not inhibits it. Anyone else have any info?

BTW - 1st post, really good info here.

GHEN

----------


## Phatmax53

can anyone tell me what liquid clen taste like? just tryin to prepare my self...
Phoenix brand fyi

----------


## styles-money

> can anyone tell me what liquid clen taste like? just tryin to prepare my self...
> Phoenix brand fyi


Depends. Some research companies make flavoured clen which is nice. The stuff I'm using right now tastes like ass. I usually have to chase it w/ some juice to get the taste out of my mouth.

----------


## Phatmax53

mines the non- flavered ... i figured it was bad... just wanted to know if it taste like anything familiar

----------


## alert

hey fellas im looking to get some clen 100MCG/ML - 60ML VIAL ... that would do me for a two week cycle eh ? also .. anyone know how canada views ... the shipping of clen as a "research chemical ? "

----------


## Cry0smate

Isn't that 60 100MCG doses? Should last for a while I would think at 100MCG per day. This post is excellent and VERY HELPFUL. Thanks bros

----------


## BIGROD

looking to use clen for the first time need to the know max time and does it show up in drug test?

----------


## rugbyking

just so i'm clear on this, it is ingestible?

----------


## userabuser

Dosage question.

I have the liquid clen . (All I have access to at the moment)

I can't be carrying liquid around with me during the day.

Taking the whole dosages in the morning as bad of an idea as I think it is?

----------


## Nickster#1

> What is the reccomended dose for the liquid form for clen ?
> Same as tabs.
> thanks


same as tabs

----------


## Nickster#1

> You should drink more orange juice (or better yet, Pedialyte) or eat a banana with it.


Mangos are the best natural source of potassium there is. A mango has about 300% more potassium than a bannana does.

----------


## wildman536

So When would you reccomend Taking It if not right before a Workout?

----------


## userabuser

> Mangos are the best natural source of potassium there is. A mango has about 300% more potassium than a bannana does.


Hmm, that's not what I'm seeing..

http://www.healthyeatingclub.com/inf...ta/data5b.html
Mango is 190mg
Banana is 350mg

(Measured by 100gram serving of each)

----------


## Illium

Guys just a quick question , im getting a tub of clen in powder form, all I can get clen in for now, just wanted to know what dosage to take, im a a newbie to clen have used AS before but not clen , ive heard that its not that good for your heart but just looking to burn a bit of fat , anyway any help from you experienced guys would be great.
thanks

----------


## craneboy

thanks

----------


## Fergy89

Hi I'm new here, and I am also about to start on clenbuterol . I just have a few questions abuot it before i start. FIrst of all, are there any sexual side effects to taking clenbuterol?
Secondly, I will be taking the liquid clen , so how long after i take it shuold i start my workout?
Third, if i take clen, would i be able to consume alcohol while on it? (cuz i know when taking stuff with ephidrine and drinking, is not at all a good mix)

I hope someone can help me, Thank you

----------


## Stackertoo

Bump on the sexual sides question. 
I have had some Clen for a few months,but have not tried it yet. (chicken****)
If the effects are similar to ephederine, then I know what to expect...

----------


## VIXI

just started back up after my first two week break...can't believe how tired I've been right after dosing...I realize I've been crazy busy and not taking any ephedrine like I was for the last two weeks...but I realized it gets noticeably worse right after taking it...normal for anyone?...xxxSass

----------


## Bolo6

great info! thanks a lot

----------


## bignatt

ok tell me if this sounds right i have liquid clen 125mcg/ml i put 1 ml in a syringe divde 125 by 10 because there is 10 lines so i think im getting 12.5mcg of clen per line does that sound correct?

----------


## sporty273uk

wot happens when potasium levels are low? what are the signs?

----------


## randumb

Let's say you run a 2-week-on/2-week-off cycle for 12 weeks (the maximum limit). How long would you have to wait to start another cycle after that?

----------


## emundial

I have considered cycling clenbuterol . But I have a few questions about it. 1. Which exactly should I buy?, I do feel more secure about buying the name brand Spiropent, however, it is a bit more pricey, but I am willing to pay. I also found a generic brand of Clenbuterol for atleast a third of the price. Which do you think I should purchase? The Spiropent or the "Other." 2nd. Also I heard from a bodybuilder that trains in my gym that he had great results from cycling clenbuterol 1 day on 1 day off because of its half life, and to prevent receptor downgrade. He used this for 4 weeks, what is your opinion?  :Yellow Confused:  Is there really a difference?  :Don't know:  3rd. I wish to stack this with pro androgenic supplements something similar to like tribulus but with a bit more pizazz heh  :Smilie: , according to the product it may help me produce up to 220% more test in my body. Now I wish to stack this Clenbuterol with this Stack, and moreover just supplement the hell out of my body  :Smilie: , i am currently 180lbs, my stomach is getting flatter, and i wish to like gain mass at the same time cut the fat, i know that it really cant be done, well it can but its harder heh.

what i plan to do is this...
monday -legs 20sets /5 dif exercises
tuesday -chest 20 sets/5 dif exercises , 20 mins cardio 160hbm
wed -off
thursday- back 20 sets/5 dif exercises,20 mins cardio 160hbm
fri -arms 24 sets/5 dif exercises, 20 mins cardio 160hbm
sat - off , possibly swim (this will happen either 1 day out of each weekend)
sun - off
all the exercises are not secondary exercises but primarily mass building
this is a hypertrophy cylce for me 8-12 reps, moderate to moderately-high weight
i will add clenbuterol, weight gainer 1850 but use only about half during a workout, and a stack similar to tribulus, its supposed to raise my test levels through the roof! guarenteed  :Dancing Banana:  what do you think?

----------


## Tadpole

> wot happens when potasium levels are low? what are the signs?


typ. low potassium=high heart rate, irreg. heartbeat, fatigue or weakness may even pass out and many more.

----------


## Ultimate

How many degrees does clen raises body temp on a moderate dose at around 60mcg on a 205 pound guy?

----------


## Ultimate

> ok tell me if this sounds right i have liquid clen 125mcg/ml i put 1 ml in a syringe divde 125 by 10 because there is 10 lines so i think im getting 12.5mcg of clen per line does that sound correct?


The math is right so 1/10 of ml would = 12.5mcg of clen

----------


## dellrugby

this is an awesome post, thanks! My wife and I just got back to the US to have a baby, we have a 6 week old now. I am working in Juarez, Mexico, rather than going back to India until the baby can travel. My quesiton is this: I used to give my wife a little Winny and Clen to help her get cut. She is a former Bikini model. She wants to get back in the gym with me, but she is breast feeding. Would the CLen hurt her now?

Thanks!

----------


## kaorialfred

dude don't give it too her if she's feeding your kid. I belive its the same as anything else. There should be some kind of transfer of substance. I know my wife had some caffine once and my youngest wouldn't go to sleep until about 1:00 a.m.
JMO

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Bumpety Bump.

Great thread have to read this again.

----------


## dellrugby

KFred, thanks that makes sense. Our baby was 9 lbs 12 oz and at 6 weeks she is 14 1/2, she is size 2 pampers allready. I am thinking she will need to be doing some good mornings and squats real soon! My wife's BF is dropping like a rock just from breast feeding, she has lost almost all the weight allready from the pregnancy.

----------


## Ryan2g

Anyone know the schpiel witht he t3 ?

----------


## ash146

whats the shelf life of liquid clen ?

----------


## SwoleDave

What exactly is tuarine???

----------


## SwoleDave

anyone?

----------


## bignatt

Although taurine (2-aminoethanesulfonic acid) was discovered more than 160 years ago, and much of the important research regarding its chemistry and biochemistry has been reported since that time, its real importance with reference to musculoskeletal physiology has only been recognised within the previous decade thanks to a series of fantastic studies by Anna-maria De Luca (Italy). "Human skeletal muscle is such an amazing structure allowing enormous variability in its functions but no doubt its ability to contract is of greatest importance" especially when it comes to human locomotion or our daily shimmy to the weight room for another challenging session. In this issue of MJ we are going on a journey of discovery regarding the use of this complex & multifunction sulfonated amino acid with some revolutionary views on its possible application to muscular performance enhancement. 

[ Abundant In Nature ]


Taurine has been shown to be involved in many important physiological processes such as osmoregulation (control of water balance), antioxidant actions (free radical quenching), cell membrane structure, and most importantly for us the control of muscular contractions. The latter will form the basis of this article. To convey a comprehensive explanation of taurine supplementation & how it may effect muscle contractility would involve discussion on calcium transients, chloride conductance and the such, which its outside of the scope of this article and would probably send most of you to sleep within the first paragraph. Therefore I will stick to an applied approach, which will be just as informative (but not as dull). 

As the above subheading suggests, taurine is abundant in mammalian skeletal muscle (yes that's you) but its physiological role is not yet completely understood. Let's bring you up to date on what we know so far... "All muscle fibres use Calcium (Ca2+) as their main signalling source for the initiation of contraction". They bind to specific proteins that are constituents of our muscle fibres allowing a controlled and fairly regulated process of muscular movement to occur. For this reason the importance of proteins or amino acids that are involved in the control and expression of Ca2+ will also have a significant effect on the contractile and relaxation properties of muscle fibres (in short they will effect the efficiency of your muscles). One such amino acid that regulates Ca2+ in such a way is taurine1,2. Taurine can work in such a way by modulating the uptake and release of Ca2+ from the muscle cell; it may also control other systems in the intracellular environment including sodium and chloride movement3. 

[ Application To Exercise Performance ]


As a conditionally essential amino acid the biological role regarding exercise and taurine is poorly understood, on that score alone is worthy of study, however showing you the data available on muscle injury and exercise may be a more direct route showing its relation to improving or at least maintaining intracellular function. Matsuzaki et al4 is the latest paper to demonstrate a direct effect on muscle taurine concentrations following exercise. Although a rat study, it yields some interesting information regarding the effects of different exercise durations on intramuscular taurine contents. Three groups each carried out either 30, 60, or 100 minute treadmill running after which muscle biopsy analysis showed that there was a significant loss of taurine in the type two fibre (our fast twitch power fibres) but no loss in the type ones (slow twitch endurance fibres). Suggestive of the fact that taurine may be important in even the resistance-trained athlete undertaking endurance type training. 



The study did not look directly at isolated single muscle fibres (individual fibre removed from a muscle biopsy sample) rather they looked at fibres from a biopsy taken from different muscle groups of which has previously shown a greater proportion of type one's or two's dependent on which muscle they are looking at (e.g. more type ones in your gastro's than in you pectorals). There have been at least two other studies5,6 that have also shown a loss of taurine into plasma with exercise with the greater loss coming from higher intensity work. 

So lets try to fit this information with some applications to what goes on in the real word rather than a clinical setting. Lets take the Body-for-Life programme... we know that we do at least 20 minutes of high intensity aerobic 3 x a week and 3 x resistance work. The result of this intensity of training will no doubt lead to a loss of muscle amino acids including taurine and as Bill Phillips says, "without the spark (exercise) and the fuel (nutrition), there can be no flame (results)". And it is the optimisation of our nutritional programme, which concerns me most regarding intramuscular taurine depletion due to exercise or dietary inadequacies. The use of drinks containing taurine may be one way to combat or even offset taurine loss, which may decrease muscle contractility and consequently performance and training induced physique changes. 

[ Nutritional Studies ]


One of the most thorough papers released to date discusses the cytoprotective role taurine feeding can have after exercise induced muscle damage. Let me explain a little; Dawson et al7 studied the effects of 90 minutes of down hill running (known to induce a great deal of muscle damage due to the eccentrics involved) on markers of muscle damage. The study also tried to investigate what impact both elevation and depletion of muscle taurine contents may have on muscle protection/damage. There were three groups involved in the study, one group supplemented with taurine, one with a known inhibitor of taurine uptake, and a placebo group taking water. The results were interesting to say the least... as expected muscle taurine was increased with taurine feeding and depleted with the taurine inhibitor. 

The exercise data demonstrated greater markers of muscle damage in the depleted group but an increase in running performance in the taurine group. Although this looks promising no actual measurements of muscle structural change were assessed only indirect biochemical markers of muscle damage. 



On a final note there is one study that is not really a feeding study but does demonstrate the effectiveness of taurine on muscle function and force production8. Bakker et al provided data indicating when muscle cells where bathed in taurine versus an innate (a substance with no physiological effect) substitute, a much greater force production in the individual fibres could be measured with the use of taurine. The conclusion to the study suggested that taurine modulated the accumulation of Ca+2 in the sarcoplasmic reticulum (a sac within the muscle where calcium is stored) allowing a greater supply when needed or decreased contents when not during the process of contraction and muscle movement. 

This paper gives us some direct evidence of the mechanism as to why if we can change muscles taurine we can improve muscle efficiency, and corroborates to some degree the earlier work we reviewed showing an increased run performance following taurine feeding. 

[ Conclusive Proof Just Around The Corner? ]


What of the studies in humans I hear you say? Well it's disappointing for me to say that in all these years of research and scientific advancement no real human data is available regarding muscle performance and the use of taurine supplementation. However there is at least one demonstrating some data to implicate the positive effects of taurine (2g) on cycling time to exhaustion demonstrating an increase compared to placebo9. However the study looked at a combination of supplements including caffeine well known to potentate endurance performance. A further study examining the effects of a 1 gram dose on cognitive function and well being showed that positive benefits occur with relatively low taurine supplementation10. 

So what take home message can we use from the data? It's true we do not know what level of supraphysiological supplementation we need to use to effectively enhance performance but we do know for certain is with intense exercise we lose taurine from the muscle in significant quantities. There are a variety of anecdotal report with user's of EAS very own Cytovol, which without knowing the full implications of taurine use, EAS may of come across a great combo supplement that might aid in the replenishment of taurine loss during exercise or inadequate dietary intake. We also know that with ageing there is a loss in muscle taurine11 so the implications for use in an ageing population are probably even more far reaching. 

So for now a 2 gram dose has shown some positive effects, which equates to using around 30mg per kg of your bodyweight. Taurine's future in the sports supplement market is unknown but once future research can clear up the unknowns regarding its use in both endurance and resistance exercise, this compound may find a resurgence of popularity to all fitness buffs to whom the discovery that maximizing

----------


## shawnalso2

Just a quick question about route administration of liquid clenbuterol . I've take the oral pill before, but only recently heard about kitsnmore liquid products. Just need clarification if this liquid is ingested or injected after dosing in insulin syringe. thanks

----------


## SwoleDave

Shawn- The liquid clen I have is from AR-R and it is oral...

Can anyone tell me how they supplement Taurine?????

----------


## shawnalso2

Thanks for the clarification; how is your satisfaction with the clen from AR? Not well educated on the taurine supplementation.

----------


## SwoleDave

I just got their clen , T-3, Nolva, and Clomid

Everything looks in order, but the Nolva, I think some of the stuff isnt fully disolved, and I have heard of other customers having this problem too.

I would not recomend the Nolva.

----------


## sdholden

first off, great information for a new member, you guys are terrific. Just would like to clarify some things. First off, swoledave, you listed clen , t3, nolva and clomid. From my understanding, neither clen, nor t3 do anything for testosterone levels , so are nolva and clomid necessary since they'll be trying to compensate for a lack of test thats not really there?....or am I way off totally. Secondly, with clen, will there be a "rebound" period when coming off which will drive metabolic rates down lower than they were before the clen cycle? If so, how can it be avoided? lastly, Yohimbine.........listed as a btw cycle supplement for clen, is this just a run of the mill CNS or what? I've done my share of anabolic muscle-building cycles, but the goal at the moment is strictly fat loss and definition, so keeping that in mind, please reply with any and all answers or comments.

----------


## Syndicate

Can someone PM me with a place to get clen tabs? Are they illegal to possess?

----------


## mushroomstampr

bump for spring break prep

----------


## juggalo_storm

To anyone that knows:
Will Clen show up in a routine drug test? I mean, I heard that it shows up as an amphetimine or something...does anyone know?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Thegr8One

bump

----------


## Sunny2005

thx u helpd me alot

----------


## Thegr8One

I read this thread 10 times before i started my clen cycle 
awesome thread my cycle is going fine!  :Classic:

----------


## htr

I have been following the handbook (great info) and am up to 80mg or .08mcg a day  I havent felt any side effects other than cramps when I didnt get enough water or taurine. Does this mean my system is handling it well, or were the cramps a coincidence and my clen is bunk? the source has given me legit products in the past. Last question at what point do results start to show to the eye?

Thanks

----------


## BUBBA74

:Welcome:

----------


## Monsoon says

Bump.

----------


## eastvandan

Great post but I was wondering how many cc's = 1 mcg? thanx

----------


## Incredible_bulk

I have a couple questions.I started off today with clen @ 40mcg in one does of liquid. I took it at 7:00pm. Do I have to take it at the same time tomorrow ? Or can I take it say around 2:00pm ? 

IB

----------


## pitbull4

sust500mg a week
eq200mg eod
clen /t3 liquid? how much a day? please help

----------


## noodles*5.0

this is going to be my first time trying clen ...it is going to be mixed with nothing....what is the possibility everyone thinks that i will get shakes or feel uncomfortable....a little nervous to be honest

----------


## flexgolf

Excellent post!

*My question:* are there any reccomended PCT's for a *clen* only cycle? Thanks for your time.

----------


## LiftinJ345

is clen from anabolicresearch legit? or is it some knock off?

----------


## raytnorman

Very helpfull, but i also want to add T3 how would the change the first cycle:

Day1: 20mcg 
Day2: 40mcg 
Day3: 60mcg 
Day4: 80mcg 
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable) 
Day6-Day12: 100mcg 
Day13: 80 mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to 
normal gradually) 
Day14: 60 mcgs 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack

----------


## lfrisbee

> is clen from anabolicresearch legit? or is it some knock off?


AR-R clen is great stuff.  :Bbblowjob:

----------


## Taurus

there is a post by hooker that says the 2 week on 2 week off system doesnt work. he says u can take clen for 6 weeks straight with benedryl in the 3rd week. i cant find that post. does anyone have the link?

----------


## Habs-havoc

thanks for all the info guys, any advice on clen in a pill form? I'm clean right now fresh off a cycle and want to shred, I know not to drink and to stay in my regiment but am worried as always about the effects. Do I have to take potassium? Thanks-Habs.

----------


## hardcorehulk

Great info!

----------


## big an rich

Bumparoony

----------


## AMERBOY

how safe is this sounds a lot more dangerous than steroids

----------


## Hulk a Maniac

this thread is awosme ..taught me a ot about clun but one question somone had above is the same question i have as well, what is the most effecvtive way to take the clem pills, how should it be spaced throughout the day, i mean when im up to 7 pills ...i mean when i work up to 7 pills a day, should i take them all at once???? spread em out ..i need help on this one quick, im starting my cycle wed. id rally apreciate the help ....

Sal

----------


## magic32

> Very helpfull, but i also want to add T3 how would the change the first cycle:
> 
> Day1: 20mcg 
> Day2: 40mcg 
> Day3: 60mcg 
> Day4: 80mcg 
> Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable) 
> Day6-Day12: 100mcg 
> Day13: 80 mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to 
> ...


You won't get much out of two weeks of T3 with one of them spent ramping up/down or off the T3. The duration should be greatly increased for real benefits...see Hooker's Cytomel T3 Profile under "Steroid Profiles Forum".

----------


## magic32

> this thread is awosme ..taught me a ot about clun but one question somone had above is the same question i have as well, what is the most effecvtive way to take the clem pills, how should it be spaced throughout the day, i mean when im up to 7 pills ...i mean when i work up to 7 pills a day, should i take them all at once???? spread em out ..i need help on this one quick, im starting my cycle wed. id rally apreciate the help ....
> 
> Sal


Administration varies depending on individual tolerance, most take two doses one early and the second about 4 or 4.5 hours later. Some people go with three (7a, 11a, 3p), what's important is to remember not to take doses too late in the evening or it will disrupt sleep. Again that depends on the individual and when you hit the sack, but most end consumption between 3 & 4pm...READ THE "CLEN " PROFILE, IN THE STEROIDS PROFILE FORUM.
Enjoy.

----------


## Hulk a Maniac

> Administration varies depending on individual tolerance, most take two doses one early and the second about 4 or 4.5 hours later. Some people go with three (7a, 11a, 3p), what's important is to remember not to take doses too late in the evening or it will disrupt sleep. Again that depends on the individual and when you hit the sack, but most end consumption between 3 & 4pm...READ THE "CLEN " PROFILE, IN THE STEROIDS PROFILE FORUM.
> Enjoy.


thank you

----------


## Hulk a Maniac

another question i have is ...after taking 2 weeks off, from clem, and then getting back on ...how many pills should i start back off with ...shud i continue with where i left off ..about 7 pills ..or should i go back to 1 and work my way back up ..

----------


## bigmike9191

good post! very usefull i just started my clen

----------


## mhb3939

GREAT POST.....
Excellent info...

----------


## Papi93

> another question i have is ...after taking 2 weeks off, from clem, and then getting back on ...how many pills should i start back off with ...shud i continue with where i left off ..about 7 pills ..or should i go back to 1 and work my way back up ..


I would stay with the dose that you were at, unless it causes undesirable sides.

----------


## luvsports

Spiropent is currently going for about $7.50/box, Novegam for $5.25/box, and Oxyflux for about $3.30/box. 

these names came from the clen handbook: what are these drugs...is this the same as clen? what is clen called when they sell it in mexico...is ketotifen the same as benadryl....i read somewhere you can take benedryl to sleep at nite and to be able to take clen longer? anyone know. also how much wieght do you lose approx per week on clen? where are the people's post who have experienced taking clen.

----------


## powerliftmike

> If you are interested in taking clenbuterol for anything other than fat loss then you might as well stay away from this compound.


Exactly. Muscle gains may be gained in cattle, but not humans.




> To anyone that knows:
> Will Clen show up in a routine drug test? I mean, I heard that it shows up as an amphetimine or something...does anyone know?
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, many federations test for clenbuterol (my PLing org does). It fully clears the body in about 3 days tho.




> is clen from anabolicresearch legit? or is it some knock off?


100% legit. Not sure what you mean by knockoff.




> Can someone PM me with a place to get clen tabs? *Are they illegal to possess?*


Not FDA approved, so there is no way to be in lawful possession in US.

Hope this shit helps. Hit me up on PM if you have further questions.

----------


## lindseyls1

Hi im a female who is interested in starting clem... I am somewhat inshape and I exercize and eat a healthy diet regularly, but I want to lose some extra weight and from what ive read about clem it seems like it could help me out. The only thing is I have no idea where to get it and I think I found a legit website but after reading a ton of posts I dont think its all that legit anymore. Does anyone have any advise for me? Thanks so much!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

damn, answered all my questions about clen , thanks man

----------


## eljefe

I have a male friend looking to run a weight loss cycle. They would like to run a Clen / T3 cycle. They've really been given so many different suggestions as what amounts/times to run. I just want to get some other suggestions for them before they do anything.

Lets say they had access to 40ug (100 pills) Clen and 25mcg Cytomel (T3 - 100 pills) and could get more if needed. They have 10 - 12 weeks that they would like to drop weight.

Either post your replies here or email me directly and i'll forward your posts on. lets shoot for a 10 to 12 week cycle.

any other supplements I should tell them about? Taurine? Potassium? Amounts per day? Anything else?

10 wk - fill in the dossages Clen/T3

Day 1:
Day 2:
Day 3:
Day 4:
Day 5:
Day 6:
Day 7:
Day 8:
Day 9:
Day 10:
Day 11:
Day 12:
Day 13:
Day 14:
Day 15:
Day 16:
Day 17:
Day 18:
Day 19:
Day 20:
Day 21:
Day 22:
Day 23:
Day 24:
Day 25:
Day 26:
Day 27:
Day 28:
Day 29:
Day 30:
Day 31:
Day 32:
Day 33:
Day 34:
Day 35:
Day 36:
Day 37:
Day 38:
Day 39:
Day 40:
Day 41:
Day 42:
Day 43:
Day 44:
Day 45:
Day 46:
Day 47:
Day 48:
Day 49:
Day 50:
Day 51:
Day 52:
Day 53:
Day 54:
Day 55:
Day 56:
Day 57:
Day 58:
Day 59:
Day 60:
Day 61:
Day 62:
Day 63:
Day 64:
Day 65:
Day 66:
Day 67:
Day 68:
Day 69:
Day 70:

12 week
Day 71:
Day 72:
Day 73:
Day 74:
Day 75:
Day 76:
Day 77:
Day 78:
Day 79:
Day 80:
Day 81:
Day 82:
Day 83:
Day 84:

----------


## Mizz*Jacqui

some people suggest taking benadryl while on your 2 weeks off, how much would you suggest taking?

----------


## Mizz*Jacqui

anyone?

----------


## DamnYouMSN

what dosage do you recommend for the liquid kind?? i read start with 20mcgs and increase by 20mcgs everday. I just bought some from ARR, is their product good?? thanks.

----------


## DamnYouMSN

nervermind...i read my answer..i was being lazy..  :What?:

----------


## tmjt21

You guys all talk about the pill form of clen , does anyone take the liquid? I prefer liquid over pill...whattya think?

----------


## Kale

> some people suggest taking benadryl while on your 2 weeks off, how much would you suggest taking?


 If you take Benadryl there is no need to come off, thats the idea

Do a six week cycle of Clen and do 100mg of Benadryl ED for the third week but you stay on the Clen. I hope you like feeling groggy the next morning because a big dose of Benadryl (its nearly the whole bottle) will do that to you

----------


## tmjt21

So are you saying that you can either go off, or stay on and take benedryl?

thanx for the help Kale...

----------


## studlyBo5

i dont agree with this info, u shouldnt do the ECA stack after it has the same affect on the beta receptors as the clen what u can do is do 2 weecs on then on the third week insted of going off u can take 100mg of benedryl for a week to upgrade your receptors

----------


## BigLittleTim

All of the information about dosages has been with the pill form of Clenbuterol . What about dosage for _Liqui-clen?_

Does taking it _sublingually_ reduce its effectiveness?

30 ml. bottle of 200mcg/ml. Clenbuterol: How much in an eyedropper, and how much to use per day?

-BigLittleTim

----------


## tmjt21

What is the shelf life of a bottle of liquid clen ?

----------


## tmjt21

Kale (or anyone else), 

Have you noticed better results taking it 2 weeks on/2 weeks off without benedryl or taking it with benedryl throughout the third week?

----------


## XReps

is there a thread about no longer running clen 2 on 2 off ... and running it straight thru for X number of weeks, with benedryl on week 3, 6, etc ... I cant find it. (yes ive been searching) can someone provide a link.

----------


## yenstrol

yesss

----------


## CSAR

Great thread!

----------


## NanoGuy

Does Clen affect hormones? I guess what I mean to ask is : is there a pct for clen? Does your body just get rid of it and get back to normal? I see nothing about a pct for it but I dont want to assume. Please don't  :1laugh:  @ me

----------


## space.ghost

You should read the very first post on the thread. The actual entire first page is very informative. Note the 1st post for cycle and make sure you finish the page to understand important factors dealing with the clen .

----------


## aclg

I took the advice of this guide. Only problem is I had a reaction to the taurine. My hands broke out in a rash and it continued for about a week. I stopped when I figured it was the taurine and nothing else. I even went off of clenbuterol to make sure it wasn't that. Nope! The taurine supplement is needed but I couldn't use it at all. When I went on taurine along with clen I had bad chest pains and muscle cramps. I stopped taking it and my cramps and chest pain ceased.

Just thought I'd mention that in case anyone else comes across the guide and experiences possible reaction to taurine. You won't find much info on taurine allergy using google.

----------


## aclg

BTW when I went back on Clen the rash on my hands actually went away quicker. Seeing as clen removes taurine it only made sense it would get rid of the extra taurine I had from taking it in supplement form. So if anyone breaks out from taurine supplementation and experiences what I did...I'm sure continuation of clen intake would help with your taurine rash.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

So there are about 20 different dosaging schedules....(1 day on 1 day off), 2 wks on 2wks off, 18 on 18 off or whatever.... What's the BEST way to go about taking CLEN ????

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Also, I am about to take TEST CYP:400mg/wk for 10wks, Proviron :25mg/day for 10wks, Nolvadex :10mg/day for 10wks, and HCG :500iu/5th day in wks 3-4 and again in wks 9-10...would it be safe to throw CLEN in there somewhere??? My PCT is: Clomid:300mg/day1, 100mg/days 2-11, 50mg/days 12-25 and Nolvadex:10mg/ed for about 40-45 days after last TEST INJ........Would it be better to throw in CLEN into my PCT or to just wait until after my cycle and after my PCT to throw it in??? 

I suppose somebody really needs to know their sh*t to know the answers to these..... Thanks for the info if somebody can give it to me.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

bump...for real???

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Thanks. Very informative

----------


## agiraldo

Completely crazy ?
Cna a conventional 5 label drug test detect clenbuterol in my system ?
I wanted to know before I start.

----------


## logen32

hey i had i question.

I am a 19 year old, 6' 3" 220 pound guy.

2 years ago i weighed 270 pounds and i got myself to 198. I have been lifting weights for the past 8 months and have been bulking for the past 3. 

I would like to use this product in later on when im cutting. My plan is to lose as much fat as i can through dieting and exerises, and use clen once weight loss begings to slow down.

My goal is to get to 8-9% by the summer.

Now do u think its okay for a 19 year old guy to take this product? 

Any advise would be apprecieated.

----------


## larsiepan

how long does clen stay in your system? when you finish your cycle how long will it take before it doesnt show on a drug test?

----------


## Anabolic1234

Thanks for the info........

----------


## Steven_101

Hi all i just got some Clen in Liquid form. It's 100 MCG/ML - 60ML VIAL.

Can anyone tell me from experience how they measured it out properly?

Thanks for the help

Also, what is the best kind of diest whilst on Clen?

----------


## Theallamerican06

This is a great thread, very informative.... I am a about 72"/200lbs, im looking to get down about 10 pounds. I just can't get over that hill and i've been looking for a legit site for clen (preferably tabs). Any help would be appreciated. Just PM me please...

----------


## jonnydenver

Great thread but the first info page on clen is so way off..

----------


## Juciy Gear

Great post!

BUMP

----------


## lunagitana

I just received Clen and would like to start taking it. My concern - Everything I read about says to take 20mcg - 100mcg per day. I may be reading the bottle incorrectly, so I wanted to verify. The bottle says Clen 577 mg per serving, which is 2 capsules and 50mcg of Vitamin B12. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## riironman

ok now i am very confused now...i think i read too much. now i dont have a clue how to take clen /t3/and prop. so many people doing it differently that i just confused the hell out myself over reading.

----------


## mark44x

bump

----------


## Slaiv

posting to subscribe to thread, will read in the morning.

looking forward to it!!

----------


## GOT FIGHT?

BUmp it once a week at least and others should do it to.

----------


## rcbutler

Great info, Thanks!

----------


## MMATrouble

Does Clenbuterol appear in random drug tests for employment?!?!

----------


## NOREGRETS

> Does Clenbuterol appear in random drug tests for employment?!?!


No..

----------


## SpawnsWorld

will clen come up in a probation test? like cocaine, or ice

----------


## Slaiv

> will clen come up in a probation test? like cocaine, or ice


lmao

----------


## Brettster

I am looking to try Clen and would like to know a reliable place to get it.

Thanks!

----------


## bst05

i dont know why i couldnt find this..i feel like an idiot after posting stupid threads about clen questions

----------


## kuad

awesome!!!!!!

----------


## darkseed

ohhhhh this is great!!! now i have to decide between Clen and Cytomel ......hmmmmm

----------


## makemoney

im on my first cycle gotta go by some taurine though

----------


## cyndi32934

How do I know how much to take of clen in the liquid form? Is it by how many squirts? Sorry, I didn't find that info at the top, just mcg's, but I dont know how to measure that.

----------


## Conan the Cimmerian

Q: Will Clenbuterol show up on a drug test? 
A: Only if you are being tested by a body that bans it. This is generally international competition such as the Olympics. Employment, doctors physicals, military does NOT test for this. The NCAA is reputed not to, however this is unknown. It is best to get a prescription from a doctor for asthma medication. Ventolin, Albuterol and the like trigger the same tests as Clenbuterol. With a doctors prescription for one of these similar products, the Clen will be seen as a false positive.

----------


## wilsonw25

Clenbuterol question... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I take a medication called Lamictal as an anti-seizure medication and i was looking to take a cycle of clen before the summer to cut down... does anyone know if this would be a bad interaction between drugs or if there is a website anyone knows of where i would be able to find out this information..

i would ask a doctor about this information, but due to the illegality of clen i dont really think it would be a good idea to ask a doctor about this type of thing

thanks

----------


## ZTEM

I probably would not take clen if you are prone to having seizures. I took it and experienced days of severe dizziness

----------


## kuad

.....interesting

----------


## Nap,Snap or Tap86

does any one know a good place to get some clen and some cytomel im just lookin for a good site and quick question does anyone know if HCG helps with weight loss

----------


## marty6674

Im told by everyone on here best thing for fat loss is diet and cardio

----------


## btcog82

I know we can't post sources, but could someone please tell me a legit source and price where I can buy Clen (pills or tabs... NOT LIQUID) rather through email or IM?

EDITED



Here's the deal I have been out of the Army now for 2 years and gained a lil' weight. I'm 26 years old, 5'9" and 205 lbs, overall healthy I would say; I can still run 2 miles in about 18 minutes, but I want to lose weight fast! I would like to get down to around 170-175 and I have ran my @$$ off and tried low carb and what not, but I need some major help and I hear Clen is the magic pill if I follow a diet and continue working out... That so?

PLEASE HELP!

----------


## BLWNBYU

Whats a good place to get taurine besides red bull, lol??

----------


## coast

Most major supplement brand's sell taurine supp's.

----------


## Tigershark

I have read all about the Clen on this post but have the same question on the liquid. 
How should the spray from Ar-r be cycled? I will be a first time user of Clen.
If someone would be kind enough to post a liquid Clen cycle for the first time user it would be greatly appreciated. 
I bought Taunine today in the mall. They are 500mg tabs, and I have the generic Benedryl 25mg tabs.

----------


## Kale

> I have read all about the Clen on this post but have the same question on the liquid. 
> How should the spray from Ar-r be cycled? I will be a first time user of Clen.
> If someone would be kind enough to post a liquid Clen cycle for the first time user it would be greatly appreciated. 
> I bought Taunine today in the mall. They are 500mg tabs, and I have the generic Benedryl 25mg tabs.


The liquid Clen from Ar-R is dosed as Clen 30mL 200mcg/mL

So if you want to do 20mcg then you need to get a 3ml syringe (no needle required) and suck up just under 1/8 ml and squirt it in your mouth.

50mcg will 1/4 ml and 100mcg will be 1/2 ml

----------


## Tigershark

Is an oral syringe like the ones you buy at a pharmacy broken down in those measurements? 
Also Kale you mentioned something about Benadryl as well. What would a first time Clen cycle look like please? I would just PM you but can not figure it out yet.

----------


## Kale

> Is an oral syringe like the ones you buy at a pharmacy broken down in those measurements? 
> Also Kale you mentioned something about Benadryl as well. What would a first time Clen cycle look like please? I would just PM you but can not figure it out yet.


First cycle laid out at the top of the thread is fine for you. Here it is again

Day1: 20mcg
Day2: 40mcg
Day3: 60mcg
Day4: 80mcg
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable)
Day6-Day12: 100mcg
Day13: 80 mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to
normal gradually)
Day14: 60 mcgs
Day15: off
Day16: off 

An oral syringe is fine, in fact preferable as they measure smaller doses, just remember you are measuring mcg/ml, do not fvck this up as Clen can be a bitch in to higher doses. As for the Benadryl, well I dont like it and dont use it, the high doses make me seriously groggy the next day. I rather wait two weeks and go for another cycle after that.

----------


## Tigershark

Thank you I will use this. Then after 2 weeks I could do another cycle? 
Also someone mentioned about breaking up the higher doses during the day. 
I work 3rd shift from10pm to 7am. I normally sleep from 9am to 5pm. Take some creatine, Longjack, and a Nitric Oxide Stimulator. At 6pm I work out then after my workout drink a protien shake and another dose of Nitric Oxide Stimulator. 
Around midnight I take the second dose of Longjack and during my shift will drink a protien shake every 3 hours or so.
Thank you again for all the help, and I posted the other stuff just in case it would interfere with the Clen so I would know now. 
Not looking to get huge really. Going for more of the Hugh Jackman or NFL quarterback look.

Sorry just saw you said wait two weeks between cycles.

----------


## The Deuce

Is there any reason to be scared of Clen ?? 

I have a sense of heightened anxiety. I have control of it now with no meds necessary. I just tell myself the chest pains are in my head and I am not really having a heart attack. Would clen on the off chance possibly bring back these symtoms. 

Clen is something that I have considered and have read some of the sides include nervousness but if it is a mild side and definitely controllable then I might actually go through with giving it a whirl. 

I know that it wont drop me dead of a heart attack but if you guys think that I will turn into a panic freak show then maybe it is better left to not using it.  :7up:  Thanks !!

----------


## hotsauce2k

I've read so much that my eyes hurt and I am confused. LMAO...

If a person is 200 lbs 5'11 with about 25% bodyfat. What would be the recommended dosing in the liquid form? Should it be taken all at the same time (especially in the 100's dosage?) or spread throughout the day???? Thanks

----------


## Tigershark

Use the cycle in the first post. Your stats are almost exactly what mine were when I did my first cycle. I would go 2 weeks on and 2 2weeks off, just my opinion though. I took mine about 45 minutes before going to the gym and did 40 minutes of cardio.

----------


## hotsauce2k

> Use the cycle in the first post. Your stats are almost exactly what mine were when I did my first cycle. I would go 2 weeks on and 2 2weeks off, just my opinion though. I took mine about 45 minutes before going to the gym and did 40 minutes of cardio.


What kind of results did you get from it?

----------


## Tigershark

I am at 185 and 15% BF after 2 cycles. The holidays have really been a screw up for my diet but the stuff does work.

----------


## runnergirl11

I am new to the sight and am interested in clenbuterol or an equivalent. I have done a little research on my own already. Can anyone help?
Much appreciated!

----------


## Tigershark

> I am new to the sight and am interested in clenbuterol or an equivalent. I have done a little research on my own already. Can anyone help?
> Much appreciated!


Sure thing man. Follow the instructions Kale poseted on page 5 and follow the cycle from the OP on page 1 and you will do fine. You may want to go to the diet section and look there.

----------


## runnergirl11

where can i get real clen ? i never have done this before so am unsure how to go about it.

----------


## Phate

> where can i get real clen? i never have done this before so am unsure how to go about it.


start a thread and we'll help you out, include stats and such

age
weight
height
bf%
training exp

----------


## runnergirl11

23 female
145lbs
5ft 3.5 in
not sure body fat
training experience with working out? I have down a triathlon and also ran a marathon this past year. I work out 6 days a week cardio and weights. I eat fairly healthy (no fast food). I feel like I work out so hard yet I still have this layer of fat that coats my thighs and butt that I cannot get rid of. I have tired everything and get very frustrated. I build muscle fairly easy yet cannot seem to shed weight!

----------


## runnergirl11

Is that enough info?

----------


## Tigershark

Should be, but I will let the other guys who know morw answer it. Go to the section about Ar-R products and start a new thread there about Clen with your stats. You will get a quicker response then you will here.

----------


## Phate

> 23 female
> 145lbs
> 5ft 3.5 in
> not sure body fat
> training experience with working out? I have down a triathlon and also ran a marathon this past year. I work out 6 days a week cardio and weights. I eat fairly healthy (no fast food). I feel like I work out so hard yet I still have this layer of fat that coats my thighs and butt that I cannot get rid of. I have tired everything and get very frustrated. I build muscle fairly easy yet cannot seem to shed weight!


well here could be a couple reasons

1) diet is the main thing, today or tomorrow write down EVERYTHING you eat and the amounts(guess if you have too, but try to compare it to something) and post that in the diet forum and i'll help you critique it

2) how long are your runs? how fast? performing different types of cardio will keep your body off balance

3) clen isn't the best thing if you are training for an event as it will raise your heartrate and can be detrimental to your training

----------


## Lavacho

I'm posting this b/c like the man who made this thread said you need taurine when taking clen ...so on top of buying a pill at GNC here ya go...Where to find Taurine:

Taurine is produced naturally in the body. (((((((It's also found in eggs, fish, meat, and milk. ))))))))))Eat smart fellas!

----------


## Football 52

I just got some liquid clen .... It is translucent-yellow and he said it was 200mcg/ml... Sound right?

----------


## BigFresh

can i still run on the tredmill on clen ...im scared to do the 1hr of cardio that i do..with its increasing body temp and heart rate....i usually do cardio 6 days a week 1hr of tread, or 1 hr of stair master, or ride the bike. mix it up usually but dont want to have a heart attack in the gym....also can i take the whole dose in the am b4 work?...yes iv searched

----------


## mad103

can anyone recap on proper dosage and cycle time for a male. Clen and T3 stack. Dont know if it matters but I have done the ECA stack before and had no problems. I am about 6'1 200lbs and jus trying to get rid of some excess stubborn fat around the waist. Also, I have been doing research for sometime now and have received contradicting info. Can a Clen T3 stack be taken while on a "bulk" stage (on tren and heavy healthy eating)? Can it be taken wit tren or should it be taken after? Lastly, where can it be purchased so as to avoid the sugarpill companies or any fake clen and T3. PM me that please.

----------


## CoachG

I realize that albuterol has a much shorter half-life than clen , but does anyone have any real-world info regarding how they compare with regard to fatloss?

----------


## Tigershark

This from a post by Kale. Hope it helps like it did for me.

The liquid Clen from Ar-R is dosed as Clen 30mL 200mcg/mL

So if you want to do 20mcg then you need to get a 3ml syringe (no needle required) and suck up just under 1/8 ml and squirt it in your mouth.

50mcg will 1/4 ml and 100mcg will be 1/2 ml 

First cycle laid out at the top of the thread is fine for you. Here it is again

Day1: 20mcg
Day2: 40mcg
Day3: 60mcg
Day4: 80mcg
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable)
Day6-Day12: 100mcg
Day13: 80 mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to
normal gradually)
Day14: 60 mcgs
Day15: off
Day16: off 

An oral syringe is fine, in fact preferable as they measure smaller doses, just remember you are measuring mcg/ml, do not fvck this up as Clen can be a bitch in to higher doses. As for the Benadryl, well I dont like it and dont use it, the high doses make me seriously groggy the next day. I rather wait two weeks and go for another cycle after that.

----------


## mad103

how many bottles are needed for 1 cycle?

----------


## Tigershark

> how many bottles are needed for 1 cycle?


One bottle will last you at least 3 cycles maybe 4.

----------


## IM708

I don't understand why you guys suggest a starting dosage at 20mcg, you wouldn't even feel anything from that. For a first timer I've always suggested 60mcg and after tolerance has been tested then possibly start at a higher dosage. I never start below 80mcg.

----------


## CBGB

At a 40mcg I was shaking like a leaf on a tree. We all handle things different.

----------


## mad103

Anyone using clen with t3 or a t3 equivalent. If so, are you guys starting it from the beginning? Dosage?

----------


## gwdprez07

This was excellent info...I've been a member for 10 minutes and already feel at ease...I was very hesitant about signin up...glad i did....

----------


## c-Z

NICE post.....

----------


## RusselGaint

Hi guys, I took 40mcgs of clen a day and got headache heavy!

----------


## TheOdyssey

Thank you

----------


## BIGJOL

really good info..thanks bro

----------


## IggyBcool

So I'm guessing this would not be acceptable for trying to reverse gyno like Letro?

----------


## drunalo

"Taurine MUST be used with Clen at 3-5g daily. Clenbuterol depletes taurine
levels in the liver which stops the conversion of T4 to T3 in the liver.
Taurine allows the user to avoid the dreaded rebound effect and painful muscle
cramps. It's a must with Clen. "

Is 3-5g the correct dossage? I find pills up to 500mg available; would you suggest taking two pills with every dose? (assuming you're dosing 3 times per day?)
Or should I look for a stronger pill... 
Or is 3-5g a very high suggestion...?

----------


## charlesriley

how safe is heavy cardio plus threshold doses of clen ? (sources not neccesary but welcomed)

----------


## buriedlemons

bump

----------


## americanoak

OK, so this thread is incredibly long, so i didnt read through it all, but what i get form the original post is that after 3 or 4 days on clen the sides start to wear off? i.e rapid heartbeat, shaking hands..?

----------


## I.Muscle

If you are dosing 20mcg a day (liquid clen ) should you take it all at once in the morning? Or split it up over the day.

For example how would one take 40mcg of liquid clen. (100mcg=1ml vial)

----------


## americanoak

I take it all at once since clen has a 36 hour half life

----------


## nathan1987

just subscribing so i can find it quick
shabba!

----------


## I.Muscle

With the liquid clen you just take the syringe and drop it under your tongue then swallow it right? Why do you place it under your tongue not just directly on it? (stupid question)

----------


## The Chew

Very informative, thank you! How difficult is Clen to get from a doctor in the US? Or is that not possible any longer with the press it's been receiving?

----------


## mad103

What is the shelf life of clen ? I have 1 new bottle that I purchased summer last year. Also, I have maybe a week or 2 of t3 left from a previous cycle. Can I use the rest of that up with clen and then finish my cycle of clen only?

----------


## tballz

> What is the shelf life of clen? I have 1 new bottle that I purchased summer last year. Also, I have maybe a week or 2 of t3 left from a previous cycle. Can I use the rest of that up with clen and then finish my cycle of clen only?


I'd say it's still good.

Give it a shot...you'll know right away if the clen is still good. Try like 20-40mcg.

----------


## tballz

> Very informative, thank you! How difficult is Clen to get from a doctor in the US? Or is that not possible any longer with the press it's been receiving?


Get it from the arr store...no script needed.

----------


## firsttimernyc

Great post.

----------


## mad103

> I'd say it's still good.
> 
> Give it a shot...you'll know right away if the clen is still good. Try like 20-40mcg.


I tried it and it seems ok. Do you know the color of it? I do not recall but mine is a dark color. I thought it was a yellowish color but then realized that was the t3

----------


## ShadowWarrior646

hi, I'm new here, but just wanted to ad to this thread, having been prescribed clenbuterol in the army for asthma.

Number 1: It works miracles for asthma.
Number 2: I went from 215 LBS to 175 in less than 3 months. Lost a lot of muscles mass, so there's no way anyone can convince me that this stuff is an effective anabolic medicine. And this is the first palce I've ever heard/read of clenbuterol having an anti-catabolic effect. I laughed at that.

Number 3: The part about sweats, insomnia blood pressure raising, muscle cramps and so on... I experienced it all. Charlie horse cramps in my legs every night while taking it. And in the barracks, I was frequently asked to stop working out at 3 am... insomnia, increased respiritory function and desire to be active.. most definitely.

Number 4: Ever since I got out, I haven't found a single civilian dr to give an Rx for it and now I know why; it's popularity among bodybuilders. No hard feelings. But they always look at me like I got a 12 inch dick on my forehead when I ask for it and say what a miracle it is for asthma. I'm a big guy anyway.. so maybe they just doubt it?


So my conclusion, having been prescribed clenbuterol by military dr's... if you plan to use this to gain or even KEEP muscle... you might be in for more than a let-down, as my experience has shown clen to be VERY catabolic, but you'll still feel pretty good. I've also read someplace that different ppl have different experience.

Anyhoo... since civilian dr's are pricks about it, I decided to go with a research lab "st*n"... now my issue is... what do they use as a carrier? I've been told all their products are for oral use, but I'm still concerned about what they use, so if anyone knows, it'd surely like to know. Looks like water and shows no signs of viscosity... has no taste or odor so... anybody know what they use to support the actual clenbuterol.?

Thanks, and I hope I didn't burst too many bubbles here... clen just simply is not for anabolic use.. in my own experience, at least. More than effective enough for treating asthma and weight loss though for sure.

----------


## y2_dyc

When taking the dosage, is it reccommended to split the dosage throughout the day, or take the clen in one hit?

----------


## oldspice86

been on clen for 4 days now

Side effcts:-
-High blood pressure
-Increase heart rate
-Headache
-Pain in the lower back (now i know why , not drinking alot of water)
-dryness


and thats all with 60 mcg .. 3 tabs


i'm wondering how effective the clen will be on dropping the bf% specially if you are around 12% or 11% BF .. i just need to get rid of last bif of the fat on lower abs .. been dieting for long long time , stalled at 71 kgs for a month and nothing working thats why i'm trying clen

----------


## King Antichrist

Thanks for all the infos!

----------


## Brodon

What else do I need to know?

Ephedrine down regulates beta-2 receptors which lowers the effectiveness of clenbuterol . So you shouldn't take ephedrine before or while you are taking a break to let your beta-2 receptors recuperate.

----------


## GymPoppie

> Can Someone answer?


Absolutely works, im on Keto (CKD) and have seen amazing results! 

I take the injectable though which works better then the tabs.

----------


## cartoonhead

I will be doing my first clen cycle within the month but I'm still not clear about some things. Is stacking clen with t3 much more beneficial? If so, how much t3 should you use per serving? As for syringes, the ar-r website has a lot of them. Could somebody please recommend me which size to get?

----------


## Fowles

would clen be safe for a 20 year old? anyone have reliable source for pills?

----------


## CoolStroybro

Can't I get this turine from diet or produced some how in body?? Its not an essential AA

----------


## cro

everyone should read these

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Bump. I learned a lot from this thread and there seems to be a lot of Clen questions lately. Start at the beginning for the bulk of info on dose, timeline, etc.

----------


## spiketannin

my clen came at 40 mcg not 20

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> my clen came at 40 mcg not 20


Pill cutter?

----------


## cro

bruce here you go


> Clenbuterol handbook 
> CLENBUTERAL FAQ: EVERYTHING YOU 
> NEEDED TO KNOW ABOUT CLENBUTEROL 
> by BigAndy69 
> 
> What is Clenbuterol? 
> 
> Clenbuterol is a beta-2 agonist and is used in many countries as a broncodilator 
> for the treatment of asthma. Because of it's long half life, clenbuterol is not 
> ...

----------


## bezzy

why not do hiit???

----------


## baxter3221

Great info, thanks to all the contributors!

----------


## MACHINE5150

great info.. wish i found this a bit earlier

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I bumped it a while back because everyone was asking Clen questions. How long, how much, how long, how much, how long...

----------


## jtuner77

I am trying to find a good Clen /T3 cycle dosing info. Can't seem to find one.

----------


## Twin

great thread.. 


Any problems with taking clen at 20 years old? I know there are side effects. But curious if it was bad to take clen at a young age such as myself. compared to someone 30 years old taking it... or with clen, age shouldnt matter, as long as im over 18?


thinking about giving clen a shot in a few months when its time for me to cut.... will be doing research till then..

----------


## Bigodad2407

Need some help i am really frustrated, i hear all the great results from Clen & T3 stack. i have been on this cycle for 2week now and i have put on weight. Day 1 had minimal side effects and no temp rise as of yet. i was at 900 cal a day working out 3 days aweek on avrage 3 hrs with 15 min cardio after workout. i was tol to incress my calories to 2200 and protin to 300gm a day.

Is it possable someone with type 2 diabetes will not have the same results? or do i need to give he cycle more time? i also notice that it could be water weight my socks are leaving a indent at my anckles.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Bigodad...

Welcome!

Come on over to the "Diet Question" forum. Eating 900 calories is way too low. Something is off. You can get great results from the diet gurus....I promise.

See ya there~

----------


## tballz

> When taking the dosage, is it reccommended to split the dosage throughout the day, or take the clen in one hit?


Clen has a half life of 36 hours so no need to split up the dosages.

----------


## Huge_Brah

great stuff thanks

----------


## Cangrow

Clen is GREAT!!! if you can get use to the shakes lol

----------


## Cangrow

I have 50 mcg capsules they are so freaking strong I am getting ready to come off and do the clen . Going to stack it with T3

----------


## Ca$tro

Brilliant advice, just started clen on my third day feeling a rush of energy when doing cardio, just gone up from half hour running to half hour running and half hour cycling, sweating like a dog. Thanks for all your help bruv

----------


## Maxw0025

Could one add a T3 with there first clean cycle?? Would this cause any problems???? and if possible what doses using example #1?

Example of a first cycle :

Day1: 20mcg
Day2: 40mcg
Day3: 60mcg
Day4: 80mcg
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable)
Day6-Day12: 100mcg
Day13: 80 mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to
normal gradually)
Day14: 60 mcgs
Day15: off
Day16: off
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack

----------


## baseball21

bump. Great Thread.

----------


## t-dogg

Great read!

----------


## ark420

thank you for the informative post. this is very helpful to the beginner

----------


## Dekocar

ok so i've got a quesiton ! 

I've been on clen for 2w following the the '2days on 2days off' guide ... with a max of dosage of 3 pills (0.02mg each) and now im about 2 weeks off it BUT i still feel random chest pains , blood pressure high/low and back pains ...also i feel very dehydrated after a short time of cardio ....and got no will at all... what worries me is the chest pains tho .... 

At day is alright i assume ...but when i go to bed i suddenly get some chest pain and at the slightest thought of 'bad thing' my heart starts racing .... also noticing that when i do cardio (even if im off clen) im sweatin like mad ... 

I've always been chubby/fat but i've been a sportsman the whole life ...playin soccer/mount climbing/jogging almost every day the past 3 years and NOT a smoker/casual drinker ...

Are these side effects supposed to happen or what ??? Since im off it for almost 2 weeks n still feeling like im on it .... 


PLEASE ANSWER ME !!!!

----------


## Stavro81

Thanks mate good info

----------


## 4robertz2

thankx for the great info, its what i
needed

----------


## Musab19

i have clen in 40mcg doses from alpha pharma, i see that everyone have 20mcg, do i have false clen?

and why not take 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, i see people just taking 2 days off

----------


## Coolhand5599

Great info

----------


## PistolPete33

AMAZING!!!! This thread is going on for over 10 YEARS!!!!

----------


## Razor

Bump

----------


## John Andrew

Excellent information. Thanks John

----------


## Myapocalypse

Need some info.  :Smilie: 

I'm 6'3 240 about 20-25% bf (skinny fat guy). I want to lose my gut before I start to bulk. I've already lost 25lbs from diet and circuit training/cardio. (was 265lbs, yuck)

I ordered the Clen /t3 stack & taurine + potassium. I'm almost ready to do my cycle but I'm concerned about my diet. I've been consuming between 1600-2000 cals a day. (some days I snack hard, bad habits) 

What should my calorie intake be without losing the little muscle I have? Ha

----------


## pebbles

I am about to order a cycle of clen and t3, plus I'll take taurine and potassium. But I'm having trouble getting down the doses and what to take each week, etc. I've read the whole thread and still a bit lost. Any suggestions

----------


## 1tuffmudder

> Need some info. 
> 
> I'm 6'3 240 about 20-25% bf (skinny fat guy). I want to lose my gut before I start to bulk. I've already lost 25lbs from diet and circuit training/cardio. (was 265lbs, yuck)
> 
> I ordered the Clen /t3 stack & taurine + potassium. I'm almost ready to do my cycle but I'm concerned about my diet. I've been consuming between 1600-2000 cals a day. (some days I snack hard, bad habits)
> 
> What should my calorie intake be without losing the little muscle I have? Ha


start a thread in the nutrition section. lots of really good guys over there. also read the cutting 101 sticky. will help a lot.

----------


## Workboot

Good info!

----------


## Cal123

Wanted to start a clen cycle. Was leaning towards alpha pharma. No dealer and wanted opinions on good sites to get it from. Any other advice appreciated

----------


## t-dogg

> I am about to order a cycle of clen and t3, plus I'll take taurine and potassium. But I'm having trouble getting down the doses and what to take each week, etc. I've read the whole thread and still a bit lost. Any suggestions




Start from 20mcg's and increase each day until the sides are to much or you reach 120mcg's. Then flatline the rest of the cycle of clen .

----------


## t-dogg

> Wanted to start a clen cycle. Was leaning towards alpha pharma. No dealer and wanted opinions on good sites to get it from. Any other advice appreciated



Look at our banner AR-R .

----------


## skyjetcptn

very helpful

----------


## Ohio17

great read

----------


## 951thompson

Thanks, very informative.

----------


## senorrebo

Thank you. I had no idea on the taurine.

----------


## HNNGGH

this thread is gonna take me ages to read in detail but can anyone tell me if clen is a good idea on a ketogenic diet? somebody asked this question on Page 1 with no answer. 

Thanks

----------


## m1k333

I'm going to start clen cycle on Sunday for 2 weeks, what's the best way to keep taurine level up?

----------


## Bouch

> I'm going to start clen cycle on Sunday for 2 weeks, what's the best way to keep taurine level up?


Take a taurine supplement daily

----------


## HNNGGH

I just got my hands on some clen (powdered form), will be getting some taurine too. 

I was told to take a teaspoon a day to start with (bump it up after 2 weeks) for 6 weeks on and 2 weeks off at a time.

Just worried about the carbs since I don't have any as part of the ketogenic diet. 

any ideas on this?

----------


## m1k333

Okay so I haven't got round to starting yet but the tablets I have are 40mcg, so how many should I be taking to reach 120mg?

----------


## ChiveOn

Beautiful. Saves me from asking members the same question they've answered a hundred times. Search bar ftw!

----------


## ChiveOn

> Okay so I haven't got round to starting yet but the tablets I have are 40mcg, so how many should I be taking to reach 120mg?


I hope you're kidding.... If you really can't do addition that's THAT ****ING SIMPLE you have no place touching AAS....... Holy god. It's 120mcg. If you took 120mg you would be very poor and incredibly dead

----------


## sixfootseven

great thread, thnx

----------


## AliYousaf

> Clenbuterol handbook
> CLENBUTERAL FAQ: EVERYTHING YOU
> NEEDED TO KNOW ABOUT CLENBUTEROL
> by BigAndy69
> 
> 
> Cycling Clenbuterol
> 
> Most users that report bad side effects and discontinue use are those who use
> ...



Hi! What's ECA and NYC STACK is , any one plz or provide a link for detailed info on topic ? 
Thanks.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

The original post is great. Haven't read the rest of the thread, however I imagine it's good as well.

----------


## tigerspawn

Thanks

----------


## ProStatus

> Okay so I haven't got round to starting yet but the tablets I have are 40mcg, so how many should I be taking to reach 120mg?


Epic. lol

----------


## Soar

Good read.


Bump for others

----------


## shalanski

Hey !

I'm super excited to start my clem next week, and have been researching everything there is to know bout the product for these past 6 months.
I first ordered liquid clen from RUI products to Australia, where I was living at the moment. Unfortunately, it got seized ):
Now that I'm back in Canada I decided to give RUI products a try on getting through Canadian customs and it worked !

Just wanted to make sure my research is accurate:

I am a 21 y/o female
5'9 ft (175 cm)
63.3 kg (139 lbs) 
22.2 % BF

While on clen, I am also taking:
- 3-5 g/day of L-Taurine/day (also from RUI)
- 300-400 mg of potassium/day
- 5-10 g of L-Glutamine/day
- 1.5-2 gal of water/day
- at least 1 banana or mango/day

Cycle 1:
day 1: 20 mcg
2: 40 mcg
3: 60 mcg	
4: 80 mcg
5: 80 mcg
6-14: 100 mcg

during my 2 weeks off I am going to take 8-16 mg Ephedrine/day, only on gym days

Cycle 2:
day 1: 60 mcg
2: 80 mcg
3: 80 mcg
4: 100 mcg
5: 100 mcg
6-14: 120 mcg - if my body can handle it 

Diet, both on cycle and off:

1300 cal/day
consisting of:
high protein (1.5 g/lb of bodyweight) so ~130 g of protein 
med carb (0.5-1 g/lb of bodyweight) so ~65 g of carbs
low fat (0.25 g/lb of bodyweight) so ~30 g of fats

breakfast: steel cut raw oats (may add almond milk, fresh fruit, or skyr yogurt)
lunch: green salad with either chicken, tuna or egg
dinner: lean meats w/ vegetables and either quinoa, wild rice or yams 

I will also consume most of my carb intake in my post WO shake, Nitrotech Hardcore pro-series
combined with 3-10 g L-Glutamine

Training:

5x /week while on clen: 
mainly weight training, with light cardio

5x /week while off clen:
both cardio & weight training

Things to know:

- consume before 4 pm to avoid sleeping issues
- consume >2 hrs before workout



the clen I ordered is 200 mcg/mL , so does that mean if I have a 1 mL syringe & there is 10 lines, 20 mcg would be up to the first line ? 

At what time during the day should I take my L-Taurine, potassium and L-Glutamine ?

How do most people take their clen ? Just with water ?


thanks !!!

----------


## BigTiger

I'm doing two weeks on(increase from 80 to 140 mcg) two weeks off(yohimbine.5 and caffeine 100-200 mg ) with keto right before bed on days i take clen

----------


## TripleF

Thinking about running a cycle of clen , but I have question regarding something mentioned in the OP, that "clen is easier on the prostate compared to EC stacks." Does clen have side effects on the prostate? I've had some prostate issues about 5-8 years ago, and I don't want to aggravate it all. 

Also, if you're taking a taurine supplement is the potassium supplement also recommended? Both seem to be recommended to avoid cramping.

----------


## BluPhin

> Hi! What's ECA and NYC STACK is , any one plz or provide a link for detailed info on topic ? 
> Thanks.


Does anyone know what this ^ is?

----------


## Zodiac85

> Does anyone know what this ^ is?


ECA is an ephedrine/caffeine/aspirin stack, similar concept to clen . I believe NYC is also similar, but not familiar with the terms.

----------


## Zodiac85

This was a great post, but as it was submitted a LONG time ago, I'm wondering if there's been any changes to the protocol? Still recommended to take 200-400 mcg Potassium and 3-5 grams of Taurine with Clen ?

----------


## dumbelle

I've read that higher carbs is recommended while taking clen , what is everyones opinon on this? I seem to respond better to low carb dieting.

----------


## avecenna

Normal carbs is recommended... If you hit the gym over 3 times a week, you should consume at least 180 gr of carbs a day. If you want to keep your muscle mass.. If you hust want to get skinny, and lose both muscle and fat- then you will not have to concern about low carbs or low protein.. But i would assume this is not your point..

Get taurine supplements and eat a lot of potassium rich foods (bananas, berries, etc)

----------


## Reiid13

Bump - Great thread & seen some recent threads about fat loss etc  :Smilie:

----------


## AverageGymRat

As far as ketotifen+clen for 8 weeks vs. clen 2 weeks, ephedrine 2 weeks for 8 weeks total:
I tried both and ketotifen plus clen was BY FAR more effective for me. The diet on both cuts was the same and I lost about 1% of body fat a week and no muscle on keto and clen and only about 0.5% of body fat a week on clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. In addition to this, I lost more muscle when cycling clen 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Ketotifen also helps with good sleep so much. I stayed so late when doing 2 weeks off and 2 weeks on and I was constantly falling asleep at work. Just my 2 cents!

----------


## mark woods

very interesting stuff tks

----------


## tice1212

If i was to run clen and keto for 6-8 wks. what week should i start taking the keto? End of week 2 or day 1?

----------


## numbere

> If i was to run clen and keto for 6-8 wks. what week should i start taking the keto? End of week 2 or day 1?


End of week 2. There's no sense in up regulating receptors that haven't been down regulated. Be careful keto might make you sleep so deep that you won't hear your alarm.

----------


## oxfordbeta

Thanks!

----------


## RegularBro

> End of week 2. There's no sense in up regulating receptors that haven't been down regulated. Be careful keto might make you sleep so deep that you won't hear your alarm.


Can confirm. I slept through my alarm this morning...
Also, thanks for the tip. I started to run keto a week early, before the Albuterol. Sounds like I don't need it though. So you don't think I'm completely uneducated, I started to run it because I have been taking ephedrine for several weeks straight and it'll be about two weeks in between the ephedrine and Albuterol.

----------


## ryband0

I've taken it before and it works wonders. Had no idea about the taurine though. Guess I got lucky. Very informative. Great post.

----------


## campbell06

Is the liquid clen injectable or to take orally?

----------


## muskulazio

bump... Awesome post bro

----------


## r0cksteady

Hi Guys,

Im planning on fasting for 7 days (water, vitamins, vital greens only). Any concerns taking Clen at the same time?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

is this 2weeks on 2 weeks on a must? can it be done 1 week on 1 week off, 10 days on 1 week off?
i'm gonna use albuterol(salbutamol ) in my pct, it's like a short acting clen , can i do the 10/7 days?

----------


## Khazima

> is this 2weeks on 2 weeks on a must? can it be done 1 week on 1 week off, 10 days on 1 week off?
> i'm gonna use albuterol(salbutamol ) in my pct, it's like a short acting clen, can i do the 10/7 days?


http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...xpereince.html

----------


## Maxine

I've just finished my second 2 week cycle of clen - I've been doing two weeks On, two weeks off. 

Results have been good body wise, but have broken out in acne all over my face. With my wedding one month away I am not happy! Does anyone know if clen causes acne or has anyone experienced this too?

----------


## jyzz_bruh

> Is the liquid clen injectable or to take orally?


 it's a oral gel that you put under your tongue

----------


## BimmerGuy

Its amazing how much mixed information is out there regarding Clen use. This is a simple, straight forward and presumably effective guide to use. i'm going to give it a try in a couple days.

----------


## BimmerGuy

> I've just finished my second 2 week cycle of clen - I've been doing two weeks On, two weeks off. 
> 
> Results have been good body wise, but have broken out in acne all over my face. With my wedding one month away I am not happy! Does anyone know if clen causes acne or has anyone experienced this too?


I doubt that the Clen is causing your acne, as that's not common. I would look elsewhere for the cause. The fact that your wedding is one month away, i'd say stress is more likely the acne causing factor. Everyone responds to things differently.

----------


## NewToThisPhysiqe

I'm actually noticing some zits lately as well

----------


## NewToThisPhysiqe

When cycling off Clen , has anyone noticed your weight going up? When I cycle off I will use Roxy Lean fat burner (1pill in the morning) and take a behind the counter Advil. Not sure if I need to switch it up or its common. Currently up about 4lbs in a week of being off of it...

----------


## kidjersey

.someone plz explain to this noob what Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack .....means?

----------


## melendfi

Thank you so much fur the information, It answered all the questions I had. As a beginner I am trying to find as much information I can before using any type of supplementation/medication.

----------


## N00bie329

Starting Day 15 I start taking keto everyday? Or only for the next 2 weeks then off?

----------


## mind&muscle

I?
Iolô

----------


## mind&muscle

Ok so my girl is trying to cut some belly fat from her pregnancy she's about 108-112. Would Clen be worth her while she just wants a flat stomach her diet is alright training is basic cardio

----------


## Gym_mouse

Hey guys what is ECA NYC STACK? 

All additionals to be taken with Clen is taurine, potassium and lots of water?

Can someone help me out with a reliable legit source for Clen tablets. I am 24 6ft 204lb work out 6-7 days a week intense sessions been lifting and dieting for 4-5 years on and off. I lost around 118lbs years back and I need to try to get the last but I flab and water off me

I'm used to stimulants i don't see myself having a problem

My diet is about what is described in op, maybe more pre an post wo carbs but I can adjust as needed

----------


## dasdas

thanks for that post, most helpful

----------


## grmoises56

Hello, I bought Oxyflux 20 mcg, 50 pills, I've been taking it for a week now and feel my breathing better but not a significant boost on stamina and strength. I started with 40 mcg and then going to 60 mcg. I heard oxyflux is underdose , do you recommend me going to 80 mcg or more? I'm doing lot of cardio and heavy weights

----------


## DStruct

So as its a old handbook now and new research is pointing towards the continuous use cycle where we stay on the same dose for 2-3 weeks and continue to up the dose every 2-3 weeks. 
Do we have any more further solid info about this type of cycle other than whats on the steroid .com website?
I am very interested as this is the cycle I am currently doing, on 4th week atm
https://www.steroid.com/Clenbuterol.php

----------


## Db1979

Subscribed

----------


## Db1979

So, I read something on another forum that I had a question about. I wasn't able to get registered (the e-mail never came) so I couldn't follow up there. Someone said that when taking clen , take the following:

3-5 grams taurine
potassium
magnesium
min 2 grams ALCAR (cardio protective)

I get the taurine and the potassium help avoid cramping. If I under correctly, magnesium helps with blood pressure. Why do I need Acetyl-L-Carnitine?

----------


## Donthate

Wow I did not no that, shit works great though just have to be extra careful on the dosage

----------


## Zyzzz

Started 80mcgs was too much dropped 2 40mcg is ok but heart rate is 108 at resting, is this normal?

----------

